# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 11, 2007)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[/align][align=left]First, poor *Lavender (Ivory)* has a runny nose again! Poor thing, sending lots of vibes her way :hearts:!
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]A big Happy Birthday, to jcottonl02 and FlopsnWills!!
:woohoo:bunny18!!!!
[/align]


----------



## Flashy (Dec 11, 2007)

Can I please ask for good thoughts and vibes because someone who is close enough to me to be my little sister lost her dad two days ago.

I'm not asking for good vibes and thoughts because she will miss him, I'm asking for them to help her cope with the anger she feels at him.

I don't want to say too much but he was an awful vile man who died in prison, where my friend put him for what he did to her.

So yes, good thoughts to her for this please.

And also can we send some condolences to Chinabun for her loss of the beautiful Qingqing and to ghostbusterbunny for her loss of the fiesty Max.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 11, 2007)

Flashy, thanks for the update about Max. I didn't know.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, Flashy, I'll be sending good thoughts your friend's way...how awful...that's so hard to console yourself with.

I had a friend who lost her father, who had also done horrible things to her. No one from his side of the family had even called to tell her...it was two weeks afterward that she found out. She was so confused at how to feel about it. He was living in Mexico, I assume to escape the law from his horrible past. He had a new wife, kids, etc...and she just didn't know how to come to terms with it all. 

Love to your friend...I've seen how hard that is...


----------



## Flashy (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry your friend suffered like that. And thank you for the thoughts. My friend is so confused about what she feels, and what she wants to feel and what she is allowed to feel and such. That breaks my heart. but she has good support now, she has moved forward and is happier than she has ever been, which is great. 

Thank you


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh wonderful that she's able to start moving on, Flashy. You give her a hug for me, and let her know there are people out there that understand. 

It's so confusing...my friend was mostly angry that nothing ever got done to bring him to justice...and at the same time, wished it were SHE that killed him...she was so angry. Then the next moment, she would be crying because she never got the chance to have a father, and she never got to tell him how she felt...that's so hard. I was with her through the whole thing...it was so hard to see her in so much pain and confusion...

Hugs to you and your friend...:hug: :hearts

Rosie*


----------



## Flashy (Dec 11, 2007)

That sounds exactly what my friend is going through, except that she did get him in prison, and she is angry that he was a coward and died and never served his sentence nor paid his penance.

She now lives with her aunt, uncle and cousin, and it's incredible how much she has changed and is happier. She says she feels part of a real family for the first time in her life. 

I'd do anything for her, like I said, she's like a little sister. she intends to see him in the chapel of rest but is scared of what it will be like, so tomorrow I'll be phoning them to see what she can expect. She wants to tell him everything she thinks of him.

Despite all this, she is one of the truly nicest people I have had the fortune to meet, and one fo the bravest. I personally think she is inspirational, and she deserves the best. I didn't wish him dead, but he can't ever hurt her again, and for that I am glad.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 11, 2007)

*Flashy wrote: *


> I didn't wish him dead, but he can't ever hurt her again, and for that I am glad.


That's exactly what I thought...hugs to you both. :hug:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Rosie. And she says thank you for the thoughts too. x


----------

